# Ausable river steelhead



## steelhead101

Does anyone know what the fish are doing with this crazy worm weather? Are they on there beds yet or are they still in the holes, just trying to see what they will be doing this year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

No one knows what the fish are doing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KrossJr

steelhead101 said:


> No one knows what the fish are doing
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





swimming


----------



## RiverRanger

Last weekend the water was way up almost over the Rea road dock and the water temp was around 36*, all I fished was the deep holes now I see the water has dropped considerably and the water temp is over 45* so who knows?


----------



## steelhead101

Im not going to be able to make it up there until the end of August so im trying to gauge when the fish will be in there I was worried about the weather because I thought they might have a super early run this year and I would miss it. But thanks for the info keep.me updated if you dont mind.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII

steelhead101 said:


> Im not going to be able to make it up there until the end of August so im trying to gauge when the fish will be in there I was worried about the weather because I thought they might have a super early run this year and I would miss it. But thanks for the info keep.me updated if you dont mind.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


End of August?!?? Yup you're gonna miss it....


----------



## Steve_D

Lmao!!



GuppyII said:


> End of August?!?? Yup you're gonna miss it....




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve_D

Save your pennies, postpone til November.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

Damn well better luck next time. This way weather sucks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

April not August 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

No wonder you guys were laughing at me 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

Anyways, its been cold these past few days how are the fish acting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jpphish

There are steelhead in that river until Memorial Day.


----------



## steelhead101

Ya i was kinda worried I'd miss the run but if there in there until then, then im not to worried about it. I just moved to Saginaw so im not used to being this far away from the river I used to just head up there after work everyday but now I cant do that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kmfish

went sat they had lockjaw


----------



## Fishfighter

kmfish were there alot of fish in the river?


----------



## kmfish

there were some at dam. drifted with every thing i had wouldn't bite they disappeared at high banks at daylight


----------



## Fishfighter

I got one 32 inch male yesterday but as soon as te sun came up the fish quit biteing if you want more details pm me


----------



## nnation

My dad and a friend fished there March 29-31. The 29th was the best day for my dad ever in the 15 yrs he's been going. Only a few guys around so pressure was very low. Between the two of them on Thursday they figured they hooked into over 40 fish, only 10 landed. Drifting with flies and patterns/colors didn't seem to matter. The bite turned on at daybreak and continued non stop all day. They quit around 6pm because they were too sore :lol: It was mostly overcast that day and a good amount of wind blowing thru. Friday the 30th wasn't as good but still phenominal. Then they stopped by on the 31st at 11am and landed 8 more before heading home at 1pm. I told him that probably won't ever happen again. 
Odd thing though is that the 3 guys just up stream of them didn't hook into near the fish. I know a certain area fishing from the bank will out produce many others just a few yards away.


----------



## steelhead101

nnation said:


> My dad and a friend fished there March 29-31. The 29th was the best day for my dad ever in the 15 yrs he's been going. Only a few guys around so pressure was very low. Between the two of them on Thursday they figured they hooked into over 40 fish, only 10 landed. Drifting with flies and patterns/colors didn't seem to matter. The bite turned on at daybreak and continued non stop all day. They quit around 6pm because they were too sore :lol: It was mostly overcast that day and a good amount of wind blowing thru. Friday the 30th wasn't as good but still phenominal. Then they stopped by on the 31st at 11am and landed 8 more before heading home at 1pm. I told him that probably won't ever happen again.
> Odd thing though is that the 3 guys just up stream of them didn't hook into near the fish. I know a certain area fishing from the bank will out produce many others just a few yards away.


Does he sell flies because I know a old man up there at the overlook that sold flies for cheap but you had to catch him there he loved fishing that one hole on the bend taught me a few things is that the guy you are talking about 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

Im heading up there the 21st and 22 to catch my own, always love to hear how the bite is progressing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

Are the fish on there beds.....I swear no one really on this thing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Freakinfish

seem people arent going due to weather i canceled a trip myself cant get any info from the area bit of a drive for me all i want to hear is people are getting some bites!


----------



## greyghost

still there!


----------



## Michiganbirdman

I have been going every weekend for the last 4 weeks and the best weekend was two weeks ago. Lots of suckers and most of the steel is old.


----------



## steelhead101

I talked to a guide yesterday he said 3 days always the best its been In a couple years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

steelhead101 said:


> I talked to a guide yesterday he said 3 days always the best its been In a couple years.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


3 days ago*

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Was just up there Jon and fished holes and nothing . Quite a few on gravel... And their getting POUNDED !! I'm gonna give it a couple more weeks and head up.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead101

Where do you usually fish along the river?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bomba

People aren't going to give you exact info. Get up there find the fish for yourself!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Anyone know if they planted the first batch yet? I'll be on the Au Sable this weekend, and want to know if I'll be hooking smolts every drift.


----------



## HemlockNailer

I have not heard of any plants as of yet. We have not received any fish from DNR for pen raising at VanEtten CK. Will be attending a meeting tues.4-17 for the AuSable Chapter of Mi. Steelheaders. Will post back with dates if available. Cormorants are patroling the river mouth already " maybe they heard something".


----------



## Slodrift

43,000 went in last Friday, they were 8"-10" with a few bigger ones thrown in and seemed to be good and healthy, next 2 trucks are coming Tuesday afternoon.......Driver had no info on any fish for the pens.


----------



## HemlockNailer

Thanks for the update Shawn.


----------



## Fishfighter

me and my dad went up there today my dad went 0-3 all were hooked fishing in deep water. We will be back next weekend to try to get into more fish


----------



## Paperboy 1

Slodrift said:


> 43,000 went in last Friday, they were 8"-10" with a few bigger ones thrown in and seemed to be good and healthy, next 2 trucks are coming Tuesday afternoon.......Driver had no info on any fish for the pens.


 Why don't they let the fish go at NIGHT!! We have done it that way here in Harrisville for as long as I can remember. Less are eaten by predators. 

Let me know if I'm wrong here troops.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Slodrift said:


> 43,000 went in last Friday, they were 8"-10" with a few bigger ones thrown in and seemed to be good and healthy, next 2 trucks are coming Tuesday afternoon.......Driver had no info on any fish for the pens.


Holy crap !!!!!! He lives...


----------



## Slodrift

HemlockNailer said:


> Cormorants are patroling the river mouth already " maybe they heard something".


I seen quite a few roaming Tawas Bay today also, hopfully they ride this wind north.



Paperboy 1 said:


> Why don't they let the fish go at NIGHT!! We have done it that way here in Harrisville for as long as I can remember. Less are eaten by predators.
> 
> Let me know if I'm wrong here troops.


Since they spend a few weeks in the river before heading out to the lake I'm not sure it would do any good. When they were stocking in the lower river by Lynn's it probably would have helped since they seemed to head straight out to the lake. Now that they are stocking at Rea Rd again (which is a good thing) it takes a while for them to find thier way to the lake. 



Cedar Swamp said:


> Holy crap !!!!!! He lives...


Always lurking in the shadows......


----------



## Slodrift

Was told by the last driver that 2 trucks were coming today but only got 1 , I guess the next truck will be here tomorrow. Still no info on fish for the pens......

Back to lurking I go, Hemlocknailer can keep you updated on the pen situation.


----------



## HemlockNailer

Steelhead will be at VanEtten pens on 5-2-12 and released on 5-16, unless water in the pens get too warm. Water temp is critical and is monitored every hour. Anyone interested in a four hour shift pen sitting contact me, we need setter 24-7 for two weeks. No word yet on Atlantics, it's wait and see what will be available.


----------



## Slodrift

HemlockNailer said:


> Anyone interested in a four hour shift pen sitting contact me, we need setter 24-7 for two weeks.


PM sent....


----------



## Robert Holmes

HemlockNailer said:


> Steelhead will be at VanEtten pens on 5-2-12 and released on 5-16, unless water in the pens get too warm. Water temp is critical and is monitored every hour. Anyone interested in a four hour shift pen sitting contact me, we need setter 24-7 for two weeks. No word yet on Atlantics, it's wait and see what will be available.


 Is anyone catching Atlantics on the AuSable? How Big? They seem to thrive up here in the UP. Tough to get sometimes but a very tastey reward when you get a couple. You used to get some hogs up here but the size seems to have gone down in the last 10 years. Now the average is about 5 pounds with a big one being around 10 pounds.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fished the Au Sable this weekend, for a day and a morning. I landed 7 Saturday and 0 Sunday(morning). I landed 4 dark males, 1 fresh tight hen, and 1 dropback. I also caught one around 3lbs that would've been a perfect eater, but let it go. They all came on spawn, either under a bobber or drifted. Suckers were not bad, and neither were the planter's.

I believe the colder nights have been slowing the spawning down just enough. Seemed like older males in the dark water around gravel were kinda on the bite. I didn't venture around too much, and saw quite a few steelhead. Mouth was too rough to fish walleyes.


----------



## Ralph Smith

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished the Au Sable this weekend, for a day and a morning. I landed 7 Saturday and 0 Sunday(morning). I landed 4 dark males, 1 fresh tight hen, and 1 dropback. I also caught one around 3lbs that would've been a perfect eater, but let it go. They all came on spawn, either under a bobber or drifted. Suckers were not bad, and neither were the planter's.
> 
> I believe the colder nights have been slowing the spawning down just enough. Seemed like older males in the dark water around gravel were kinda on the bite. I didn't venture around too much, and saw quite a few steelhead. Mouth was too rough to fish walleyes.


Thanks for the report. Might be up that way today, not sure if I'll be steelheading though. As far as Tawas pier might be it, but you never know

Steelhead will be at VanEtten pens on 5-2-12 and released on 5-16, unless water in the pens get too warm. Water temp is critical and is monitored every hour. Anyone interested in a four hour shift pen sitting contact me, we need setter 24-7 for two weeks. No word yet on Atlantics, it's wait and see what will be available. 

Will get with you if when I have a day off in that time, but will be last minute. Won't matter what shift the 4 hours would be, I'll plan on fishing either before, after or both

Paul, heading your way today, atleast as far as Tawas. Will have 2lb. of those perch for you. Bring crappies Call me, have a new cell will pm you #.

Shawn, nice to see you on here again


----------



## stelmon

ausable_steelhead said:


> Anyone know if they planted the first batch yet? I'll be on the Au Sable this weekend, and want to know if I'll be hooking smolts every drift.



You don't know if you don't go....haha


----------

